# Removing screws after hanging?



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Put glue on the studs, and you better plan on retightening them all. Less of a problem with solvent based glues, because they don't shrink as much.

You can do everything right and have pops, especially with lightweight board.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Never, ever. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Man. This topic really got y'alls panties in a bunch.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Bump .


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

blacktop said:


> Bump .


just waiting to hear if you screw, or un screw


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

On the other hand....maybe someone would consider it to prevent callbacks for ceiling pops involving truss uplift.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Bull Trout said:


> just waiting to hear if you screw, or un screw


Depends . On where they are and the scope of the job. Ceilings ? Never!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> On the other hand....maybe someone would consider it to prevent callbacks for ceiling pops involving truss uplift.


Keep the fasteners away from the wall down hallways helps . A good framer that knows how to brace a truss system helps even more .


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I removed the screws on the sheetrock over the pocket door that I hung. a 1-1/4" can poke through just enough to mar the finish of a nice pocket door


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

AustinDB said:


> I removed the screws on the sheetrock over the pocket door that I hung. a 1-1/4" can poke through just enough to mar the finish of a nice pocket door


We use 1" screws on those .


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a vision of a shop Vacumn hose with a tapered nozzle stuck in a hole(~1')(within an inch of the bottom of the sheet), covered by the mop board centered in in the center stud cavity: the "vacumn" holding the Dry sheet against the glued off studs, (14.5"cavity width of - 1.0 psi x( 92" or 104"stud pocket height) = >1300 lbs of "suction"? while glue takes a quick set + a few screws on the seams?

Version B vacumn nozzle stuck into augured hole in stud with two more in the studs in the field of the sheet to "spread" the vacumn to 2-3 stud cavities. This is more likely to have the sheet tight to all studs.

Wouldn't work so well with steel studs....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I had a vision of a shop Vacumn hose with a tapered nozzle stuck in a hole(~1')(within an inch of the bottom of the sheet), covered by the mop board centered in in the center stud cavity: the "vacumn" holding the Dry sheet against the glued off studs, (14.5"cavity width of - 1.0 psi x( 92" or 104"stud pocket height) = >1300 lbs of "suction"? while glue takes a quick set + a few screws on the seams?
> 
> Version B vacumn nozzle stuck into augured hole in stud with two more in the studs in the field of the sheet to "spread" the vacumn to 2-3 stud cavities. This is more likely to have the sheet tight to all studs.
> 
> Wouldn't work so well with steel studs....


Man. You really gave that some thought .


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Sometimes we install stone/precast with vacumn "clamps" instead of old school pins and holes.

Rain day here. Bored :sad:


----------

